# Como configurar reloj tiempo real plc siemens 224



## berthen (Sep 13, 2009)

Hola buenas tardes a todos quisiera pedirles haber si alguien me pudiera hechar una 
mano tengo un plc de siemens cpu 224 pero no se como configurar el reloj en tiempo real he mirado pero no he encontrado mucho y lo que he encotrado no lo entiendo bien
pues soy nuevo en esto de los plc muchisimas gracias. Un cordial saludo para todos


----------

